# Wondering what u need for tanning



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I have learned how to skin bobcats and coyotes and was wondering how i would go about tanning the hides and what materials would I need to do this ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I am not into ( yet ) tanning myself. I always sent them off to be tanned always came back soft, clean, and perfect. The cost can be a reason I might start doing it myself though. I know that a having a tumbler would be a great tool, and not tooo hard to make. Let me know what you come up with...check out other sites and forums for taxidermy /??

Great luck ttys,

Brian


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have tried it once. I bought some tanning chemicals from a trapping supply dealer. It was a big job to get the pelt done properly. I don't think i'll do it again. Most trap supply dealers sell it Check on line. Good luck. Tom


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

It has to be done correctly or you will have a big piece of stiff cardboard with hair on it. The hide has to be fleshed, ears turned, and the lips split. Then the process of tanning it can be done after a 2 day salting. I do a lot of rug style (wall hanger) tans. I use Lutan F as my tanning agent and protol oil. The tumblers that were spoken of have to be over 6 feet tall or you will not break a hide it. old dryers do not work. The skin has to fall 6 feet or more onto the baffles in the tumbler in order to break and soften the hide. If you don't have the tumbler, you will have to break it by hand as it dries.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

thanks for the info with the supplies I will need . Im guessing it is gonna take awhile to learn what im doing better start on yotes and when I get better at it will work on cats, thxs again for all the info


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh I stand corrected again and agree with Toxic...however I had heard of a guy that tried a converted washing machine used to break the hide ??? I have no idea if it worked...he claimed it did. I think it was in solution while being done ...What are your thoughts Toxic ???


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

The old dryer will do wonders as far as drying the skin. You will have to disconnect the heating elements and if the air holes are large you will need to seal most of them off. Hardwood sawdust is used to dry the skins. I have tried the dryer method, it does good to get moisture out of the skin but nothing for breaking the hide. Now the small drums are excellent for drumming birds when mounting.


----------



## Toxic (Feb 24, 2010)

Getting a hide broken in a small drum weather its a dryer or washing machine is next to impossible. I break a lot of hides by hand over the edge of a metal stake that you can get from Vandykes taxidermy supply. you can make your own also. Unless you do a lot of skins or large skins, building or buying a large tumbler is out of the question and hand breaking would be the better option.


----------

